# Cursor locked by kepad press in Windows 8



## Pinmac (Mar 27, 2007)

My son has had a new Windows 8 Dell Inspiron 15R SE laptop for Christmas and he is thrilled with it. The only problem (apart from trying to get our heads around Windows 8!) is that he is a Minecraft fan and uses a let of key presses together with the touchpad for movements e.g. "S" and moving the cursor with the touchpad performs a function. However, on the new laptop, if he presses "S" and tries to move the cursor it is frozen. This is the case for all programs not just for Minecraft.

Please can anyone help as it is really spoiling his fun! Many thanks.


----------



## Pinmac (Mar 27, 2007)

Still not getting anywhere with this. Please can anyone help?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

This is common thing, most Touchpad software has a feature that disables the touchpad temporarily when the keyboard is being used. In the Control Panel there should be a Mouse icon, which you can also find by doing a search, and under those mouse settings there should be the Synaptics or Alps tab that allows you to adjust the touchpad settings. In there you will want to see if there is a specific setting for that or go to the Point -> PalmCheck section and turn the PalmCheck sensitivity to the minimum setting and that generally prevents the touchpad from being disabled when keys are being pressed. Since this affects the touchpad behavior everywhere and may cause the pointer/cursor to jump around as the touchpad is brushed you may find that the better solution, and the one used by gamers, is to use an external mouse instead.


----------



## Pinmac (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for your help. In the end he fixed it himself. Found something on Google and followed it. It involved changes in the Registry so when he showed me what he'd done AFTER he'd done it he got a lesson on backing up the Registry first! Glad it's fixed though.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well that's good to hear :up:


----------

